# Colnago Master XLight Vs Olympic Frame Weight and Performance



## Robbiep (12 mo ago)

Hey Everyone,

I'm looking to buy a Colnago Master and am looking at an xlight vs an Olympic model. Wondering if anyone can help me with a couple of questions:

1) What the Olympic frame weight is? I've read that the Master Xlight weighs 1.6kg
2) Any other performance advantages of an xlight over the olympic? Or substantial differences?

Cheers and thanks,
Rob


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a Masterlight. Sensationally beautiful and it felt balanced & wonderfully calm, but it was a real dog compared to my Time Translink. It just weighed too much. Il Sogno can probably correct me here, but I think it weighed around 23 pounds. Most likely Campy Chorus & Clinchers. Perhaps a Brooks but perhaps a Sella Italia Turbo. I only kept it a few years. I guess I'm just a guy who likes plastic...


----------



## Robbiep (12 mo ago)

Thanks Mapei - 23 pounds is a lot. The Master Olympic I'm looking at is 19.5lb


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, y'know maybe steel Colnagos lost weight over the years! 19.5 lb? They all say that. More like 21 lbs with period Campy, tubulars or 23 mm clinchers. But so what? Gravel bikes weigh over 23 lbs from what I've read. 

I'd also venture to say the difference in weight between the two frames is negligible. Subtle differences in handling would be appreciated. 

That dog'll run, wouldn't you agree, Mapei?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

3 1/5lbs for a steel frame is pretty decent. You could build that to 17lbs with the component choices. That said, fit is first thing to ensure. After fit, the Geo chart is next. You can’t change the Geo so make sure you are buying what you want and make sure you know what you want and why. Lastly, you won’t be able to tell one frame the other. Buy based on weight, price and what you like the looks of best. Once you are actually riding it the only major difference you will find will be tires. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

1600 grams is very likely BS. Lightest Master I had was a Light at ~1950 grams (size 53)
Also had a a 1970 gram X-Light (53) a 2050 gram Olympic (size 54) and a 2150 gram Master Piu (55)

Ride on all was ok but a bit sluggish for my tastes, sold all but the Piu (very poor quality paint and chrome so no great value left)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mackers said:


> 1600 grams is very likely BS. Lightest Master I had was a Light at ~1950 grams (size 53)
> Also had a a 1970 gram X-Light (53) a 2050 gram Olympic (size 54) and a 2150 gram Master Piu (55)
> 
> Ride on all was ok but a bit sluggish for my tastes, sold all but the Piu (very poor quality paint and chrome so no great value left)


Wow, those are pretty big differences! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got an Arabesque which is just a Master with fancy lug work. From what I see on the web, the frame weights around 3.5 lbs. The fork adds another pound, but the bike would look silly with a carbon fork. You don't buy a steel Colnago and expect to build it into a super light bike. Mine weighs 19.4 lbs. (I actually just weighed it for the first time). That's with an 11-speed Campy Chorus group, Ritchey WCS -- carbon handlebars, aluminum stem and seat post, Selle Italia Flite saddle, a custom set of wheels weighing around 1600 grams (WI T100 hubs, Sapim cxray spokes -- 24F/28R, HED Belgium rims, Vittoria Corsa tires). That does include Time ATAC XC pedals which are claimed to weigh 288 grams -- or 0.6 lbs. So without pedals, the way most bikes are weighed, Its a tad less than 19 lbs. 

I'd vote for the Master rather than the Olympic. Colnago still makes that frame. Its a classic. I don't find it that heavy. I've got a 16 lbs carbon Colnago also. And a 17 lbs titanium bike. It has a nice ride -- of all my 5 bikes, I rode the Colnago most this year. It's not going to be some ubber light bike, but who cares. Do you really feel a couple pounds? I just ride for fun. I don't notice it.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Nah, the Piu still had the old style lugs, dropouts and bottom bracket, there's a fair bit of extra weight there to start with.

Hand mitered and brazed tubing, fully chromed and painted so there are plenty of variables there to make relatively big differences in weight.

The Piu also has the old style curved fork to add an extra 100 grams or so


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It was my simultaneous ownership of the Master Light and the Time Edge Translink that made me decide that steel may be real but plastic is fantastic. I also have to admit that I liked my aluminum Colnago Dream (with most wonderful Mapei paint job ever...and thus my moniker) more than I ever liked the Master.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

I prefer my C40 over any other Colnagos I have (had) I'd say my Mexico is the nicest riding steel Colnago I still have, then probably the Crystal. Tecnos and Master last. My Dream sits right in the middle.

Funnily enough my two nicest bikes are Batavus Professionals. One a custom shop SLX steel, one an ex-team Vacansoleil carbon frameset.


----------



## Robbiep (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your input. Coming back to the original question, does a Master XLight have any substantial performance advantages or differences compared to a Master Olympic? 

I guess what I'm asking is "should I hold out for an xlight specifically or is an olympic basically the same"?


----------



## Robbiep (12 mo ago)

Adding in a bit more info: the Olympic model I'm looking at is a size 56 and comes with a Precisa fork. Total weight 8.9kg with the original wheels and groupset. I'd put some carbon wheels on to bring weight down and improve acceleration etc.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Mapei said:


> I had a Masterlight. Sensationally beautiful and it felt balanced & wonderfully calm, but it was a real dog compared to my Time Translink. It just weighed too much. Il Sogno can probably correct me here, but I think it weighed around 23 pounds. Most likely Campy Chorus & Clinchers. Perhaps a Brooks but perhaps a Sella Italia Turbo. I only kept it a few years. I guess I'm just a guy who likes plastic...


I have a 2013 Master Light. The built up bike weighs 19.3 pounds in a size 59 with Look Keo pedals, Campy Zondo wheels, Ritchey Alu bars/stem/post, and Campy Athena group. Hardly a lightweight build but way lower than 23 pounds.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Some of the X-Lights no longer have the internal brake cable routing and have reverted to the older style cable stops. If you wanted you could order them with Star forks and use a threadless headset and stem. Ruins the looks i.m.o. but it does open the door to modern handlebars. You'd lose a lot of weight right there too. I doubt you'll ever notice a meaningful difference in performance compared to an Olympic though.


----------



## Grand3rock (12 mo ago)

Mackers said:


> Some of the X-Lights no longer have the internal brake cable routing and have reverted to the older style cable stops. If you wanted you could order them with Star forks and use a threadless headset and stem. Ruins the looks i.m.o. but it does open the door to modern handlebars. You'd lose a lot of weight right there too. I doubt you'll ever notice a meaningful difference in performance compared to an Olympic though.


Hi Mackers ,


Any idea where one can get a star fork these days in 1” threadless?


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope I didn't phrase that poorly. I didn't mean to imply that you can still order a Master with a Star fork. I think that the 1" Star fork ceased production with the last iteration of the C40.

I still see them sometimes on second hand sites, usually at ridiculous prices.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Weight and Geo are the only 2 things that matter. Neither can be changed, so get them as you want them. Any differences you “feel” beyond that are psychological. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mackers said:


> I hope I didn't phrase that poorly. I didn't mean to imply that you can still order a Master with a Star fork. I think that the 1" Star fork ceased production with the last iteration of the C40.
> 
> I still see them sometimes on second hand sites, usually at ridiculous prices.


That fork was $600 in 2000 when I bought my C-40. There was a guy at the time who posted here a lot. Doug Somebodyorother. He bought a C-40 and was going to built it up himself. Measured the fork and then cut it. And then realized he'd forgotten to factor in the headset in the total length. Oops.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Mackers said:


> I hope I didn't phrase that poorly. I didn't mean to imply that you can still order a Master with a Star fork. I think that the 1" Star fork ceased production with the last iteration of the C40.
> 
> I still see them sometimes on second hand sites, usually at ridiculous prices.


The find the idea of a carbon fork on a steel Colnago so repulsive that I may have just vomited in my mouth. It simply should not be allowed


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

DaveG said:


> The find the idea of a carbon fork on a steel Colnago so repulsive that I may have just vomited in my mouth. It simply should not be allowed


The early C-40's had steel forks. Always looked wrong as well to me. 

I think if there's a single thing carbon fiber does best, it's bike forks.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

O dear, did Colnago not consult you first?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mackers said:


> O dear, did Colnago not consult you first?


WTF kind of dumb comment is that?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pmf said:


> WTF kind of dumb comment is that?


Right? Every modern steel frame I looked at seriously had a CF fork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Right? Every modern steel frame I looked at seriously had a CF fork.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The C-40 is/was a carbon bike manufactured by Colnago (its up to the C-64 at this point). It was ridden by the Mapei bike team -- masters of the Spring classics. 









Colnago C40 - The Ultimate Guide - Cycling Obsession


Learn about the Colnago C40 including the history, how to identify the different frames, a geometry chart plus specifications. Read more.




www.cycling-obsession.com





Up until the late 1990's it came with a steel Precisa fork much like the steel Colnago bikes do. I have a 2001 with a carbon Star fork. Carbon fiber was an exotic material with a lot of doubters back in the 1990's. I bought a carbon Kestrel 200 Sci in 1992 and got a lot of guff for my plastic bike. I told the guy I shared an office with at the time, a self proclaimed bike expert, that you had to be careful and not ride it in too hot weather or it started to get mushy -- never put it in the trunk of your car in the summer because it would melt. And watch out riding it in the cold because it would shatter if you dropped it. He was shocked. Why would anyone buy a bike made of that stuff? I'd guess everyone of those people who laughed at it back then is riding a carbon fiber bike, if they're still riding bikes. 

I think Mackers is implying that I advised Colnago to start using carbon forks. HUHUHUHUHU -- really funny dude.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pmf said:


> The C-40 is/was a carbon bike manufactured by Colnago (its up to the C-64 at this point). It was ridden by the Mapei bike team -- masters of the Spring classics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... So it was a CF frame with a steel fork? Boom. Mind blown. But innovation is what it is... It’s all good, even when it doesn’t pan out, like Ti/CF frames. Glad they do this stuff even if it doesn’t solve any problems or offer and improvements. But the innovation is still cool.

If I do another build, I think I’d start with a semi-custom CF Parlee CF so I can order an exact geometry. I’d run up to Boston for measurements and discussion. I came very close to buying a CF Parlee in my last search. It’d be mechanical SRAM Red 11 speed. Wheels would be the big decision, but it would weigh 15lbs finished. For cost savings, I’d go Super 6 top of the line. I’m pretty sure they make them in Taiwan so you know you are getting insane build quality. Building up a new bike is a ton of fun! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I purchased a Master X-Light in 2002. I had it built up with Campy Record/Chorus , Mavic OP wheels, Campy hubs. Rode the cra* out it for 5 years, averaging 7,000 miles a year, which included one year when I was down for 3 months after breaking my hip. Loved it. Colnago bikes have short top tubes. Old man Colnago says it helps the handling. Fast forward to 2007. I got the urge for a carbon bike. Took out a Trek Madone 5.9 SL for a test ride and liked it as soon as I turned the pedals. I rode the MXL once and awhile. Still liked it, but felt like it was beating the heck out of me after two days. I never ride it now. Stays hanging in my garage. Haven't the heart to sell it. I'm on my third carbon bike since. Gave the '07 Trek Madone to by son-in-law, who never rides it. I paid $3000 for my MXL out the door. Now you can't buy the frame/fork for that. I still have urge to clean up my MXL and start riding it again. The Master X-Light was the bike the peloton rode back in the 80's. Eddy Merckx rode one. If you want an old retro steel bike with a flashy paint job, this is your huckleberry. It would be different.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Not sure where you get your info, but Merckx quit about ten years before the first Master appeared.

The X-Light didn't even appear until the early 2000s.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Mackers said:


> Not sure where you get your info, but Merckx quit about ten years before the first Master appeared.
> 
> The X-Light didn't even appear until the early 2000s.


Your correct. I meant to say Merckx rode a Colnago....


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dinosaur said:


> Your correct. I meant to say Merckx rode a Colnago....


Merckx also rode a Merckx.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Merckx also rode a Merckx.


That's what it said on the down tube. Depending on when, his bikes were built by Colnago or DeRosa. Look at his hour bike, Colnago built, Eddie Merckx on the down tube.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> That's what it said on the down tube. Depending on when, his bikes were built by Colnago or DeRosa. Look at his hour bike, Colnago built, Eddie Merckx on the down tube.


I know he was very close with DeRosa who taught him and his welders how to build frames. Colnago is news to me. Eddy built his first bike in 1980. As a builder the company has certainly had its ups and far more common downs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I actually thought he rode more Colnagos than Derosas?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

He broke the hour record on a Colnago. 

I know he was close to Colnago, not really DeRosa when he was a racer. 

He didn't start up the Merckx factory until he retired. The welders were trained by DeRosa. Some of his early bikes were made by the English company Falcon. I don't think he has much in common with the company anymore except his name.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

pmf said:


> He broke the hour record on a Colnago.
> 
> I know he was close to Colnago, not really DeRosa when he was a racer.
> 
> He didn't start up the Merckx factory until he retired. The welders were trained by DeRosa. Some of his early bikes were made by the English company Falcon. I don't think he has much in common with the company anymore except his name.


Not only Falcon but also Kessels.a Belgium manufacturer.

It seems that in '73 he moved to DeRosa to build his bikes. My DeRosa's are decaled Eddy Merckx, Super Prestige Pernod 1973, 1974, 1975.

Super Prestige Pernod - Wikipedia

Steel Vintage Bikes - Eddy Merckx Very Own Tour de France Bike Molteni 1975 (steel-vintage.com) 

Merckx main (classicrendezvous.com)


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

List, year by year of who built Merckx's bikes.

Eddy Merckx racing bicycle makers (classicrendezvous.com)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> List, year by year of who built Merckx's bikes.
> 
> Eddy Merckx racing bicycle makers (classicrendezvous.com)


That’s a fabulous link, thank you. I searched for that info and nothing I found can match this. Now, about the decals? he didn’t build a single bike until 1980? He was retired? Why would he decal a bike someone else made while competing? (He clearly did do this?)


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I had forgotten about the Masi.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> That’s a fabulous link, thank you. I searched for that info and nothing I found can match this. Now, about the decals? he didn’t build a single bike until 1980? He was retired? Why would he decal a bike someone else made while competing? (He clearly did do this?)


Why would the 7 Eleven racing team ride Murray branded bicycles that were built by Ben Serotta?


----------

